#  Psychische Erkrankungen >   keine Gefühle mehr zum Partner wegen Depression? >

## November

Hallo ich hab ein riesen Problem. Ich bin mit meinem Mann seit fast 8 Jahren verheiratet und haben einen 4 Monate alten Jungen. Er war erst mal ab und zu schlecht drauf und hat kaum geredet und total lustlos. Jetzt ist es mittlerweile jeden Tag so. Er redet kaum mit mir, gibt mir kein Kuss und nimmt mich noch nicht mal in den Arm. Er meinte er hätte keine Gefühle mehr für mich. Auch einst sein liebstes Auto wo er immer dran gebastelt hat, hat er auch keine Lust mehr. Er will auch nichts mehr großartig was unternehmen. Er ist total teilnahmslos. Er sagt er wüsste selber nicht was mit ihm los ist. Er will auch das es wie früher wird. Er meinte er kann das irgendwie nicht steuern. Er sitzt dann da und grübelt grübelt... Kann es sein das er Depressionen hat? Kommt seine Liebe wieder? Wir waren das perfekte Paar, das haben alle so gesehen. Wir haben uns auch selten gestritten (es gab auch kein Grund) wir führten eine wunderbare Ehe und mit unsere Baby wurde es perfekt. Wieso kann er von heute auf morgen keine Gefühle mehr haben? Bitte hilft mir!!!! Ich bin am verzweifeln  :Cry:  
WAs ich vergessen habe zu schreiben. Er nimmt seit mehr als zwei Monaten Opipramol AL Tabletten weil er Angstzustände, Schlafstörungen usw. hatte. Damit gings ihm auch schon deutlich besser. Aber jetzt denke ich macht das beim ihm Nebenwirkungen. Ich hab ihn auch drauf angesprochen, er meinte nein, das wäre nur am Anfang gewesen in den ersten 3 Wochen.

----------


## Justitia

Hallo November, 
das was Du schilderst hört sich schon sehr nach Depression an. Gerade weil Deinem Mann auch Sachen die er früher gern gemacht hat (basteln am Auto) ihn nun auch nicht mehr interessieren. Dein Mann sollte nicht darauf warten, dass es sich von allein wieder bessert. Wäre er denn bereit ärztliche Hilfe in Anspruch zu nehmen? 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## Muschel

Überarbeitet? Midlife-Crisis? Wie lange dauert denn diese Lustlosigkeit schon? 
Nicht immer muß alles sofort eine Depression sein. 
Ein Besuch beim Hausarzt wäre der erste Weg.  
Gruß, Andrea

----------


## November

Danke erstmal für deine Antwort.
Ja er meinte auch vielleicht hat er einfach zu viel gearbeitet, zuviel Stress. Er hat auch seit einem Monat sein Nebenjob aufgegeben. Fühlte sich eigentlich auch schon besser. Die Lustlosigkeit ist seit 2 Wochen ungefär. Er ist auch so passiv drauf.

----------


## November

WAs ich vergessen habe zu schreiben. Er nimmt seit mehr als zwei Monaten Opipramol AL Tabletten weil er Angstzustände, Schlafstörungen usw. hatte. Damit gings ihm auch schon deutlich besser. Aber jetzt denke ich macht das beim ihm Nebenwirkungen. Ich hab ihn auch drauf angesprochen, er meinte nein, das wäre nur am Anfang gewesen in den ersten 3 Wochen. 
Ja er wäre bereit. Ob er dort hingeht ist ne andere Frage.

----------


## Muschel

Hallo November,  
in den Nebenwirkungen des Medikamentes ist u.a. sexuelle Lustlosigkeit beschrieben, außerdem Müdigkeit etc.  
Ich würde an seiner Stelle mit dem behandelnden Arzt sprechen. Lt. Deinem Beitrag ist er ja schon wegen Angstzuständen und Schlafstörungen in ärztlicher Behandlung, dann ist das auch der richtige Ansprechpartner.  
LG, Andrea

----------


## wheelchairpower

Ein Auszug aus dem Beipackzettel:   

> *4.1   Welche Nebenwirkungen können im Einzelnen auftreten?* *4.1.a   Nervensystem, Vegetativum, Psyche*
>  Häufig kann es insbesondere zu Behandlungsbeginn zu Müdigkeit, Mundtrockenheit und verstopfter Nase kommen.
>  Gelegentlich treten Schwindel, Benommenheit und Störungen beim Wasserlassen, verschwommenes Sehen, Zittern, Gewichtszunahme und Durstgefühl auf.
>  Selten kommt es zu Erregungszuständen, Kopfschmerzen, Empfindungsstörungen, insbesondere bei älteren Patienten zu Verwirrtheitszuständen und Delirien und vor allem bei plötzlichem Absetzen einer längerfristigen, hoch dosierten Therapie zu Unruhe, Schweißausbrüchen und Schlafstörungen. Sehr selten kommt es zu epileptischen Anfällen, Störungen des Bewegungsablaufes (Dyskinesien, Ataxie), Unfähigkeit zu ruhigem Sitzen (Akathisie), Erkrankungen peripherer Nervenzellen (Polyneuropathie), grünem Star und Angstzuständen.  *4.1.c   Hormonsystem*
>  Gelegentlich kommt es zu sexuellen Funktionsstörungen (Erektionsstörungen, Potenzstörungen) und selten zu Milchfluss (Galaktorrhö). 
> Quelle: http://www.gesundheitpro.de/do/exter...en-A97993.html

 Depressionen würde ich auch ausschließen. Ich denke eher, dass er ausgepowert ist und Ruhe bräuchte. Ein Urlaub wäre vielleicht nicht schlecht? Fahrt mal weg.

----------


## November

Urlaub hab ich auch schon vorgeschlagen und er meinte, er habe jetzt keine Lust darauf, früher gerne aber jetzt will er nicht. Diese Tabletten hat ihm sein Hausarzt verschrieben. Sollte er vielleicht mal zum Psychologen oder Neurologen gehen?

----------


## Patientenschubser

Vielleicht tut ihm es auch mal gut alleine zusein!?
Oder mal alleine in Urlaub oder mit Kumpels oder einfach auch mal was anderes machen, wie z.B. nix tun!
Die Idee mit dem Psychiater ist gut vll kommt dabei was raus.
Wie kommt der HA drauf ihm dieTabletten zuverschreiben? 
Bei Depressionen reicht das leider nicht aus.....
Depressionen sind nicht alles im Leben.... die Möglichkeiten was mit ihm los sein kann sind sehr vielfältig.

----------


## Muschel

Neurologe halte ich für eine gute Idee, wenn sein Hausarzt nicht mehr weiterkommt. Aber nicht immer muß hinter allen Veränderungen, die ein Mensch zeigt, was Schlimmes stecken.  
2 Wochen ist nun auch noch keine lange Zeit, um da sofort intensivste Maßnahmen zu ergreifen. Vielleicht sollte er wirklich mal, wie auch Patientenschubser schrieb, zur Ruhe kommen und nicht von Dir als Ehefrau so gedrängt werden. Auch das kann zu solchen Symptomen führen.  
Gruß, Andrea

----------


## November

ich dränge ihn auch nicht. ABer ganz die kalte Schulter zeigen will ich auch nicht, aus Angst das ich ihn komplett verliere. Das mit dem Kumpels treffen ect. hab ich alles vorgeschlagen - er will einfach nichts machen. Ich gebe ihm ja Freiluft wie er möchte. Also mir ist heute noch aufgefallen, das er mit unserem Sohn nicht wirklich viel spielt, also nicht wie früher, nur so mit Mimik und Gestik, wisst ihr wie ich meine. Nicht das er noch die Gefühle für seinen Sohn verliert. Er hört auch immer so traurige Lieder, so Liebeslieder. Als hätt ich ihm was getan. Ach Leute ich bin am verzweifeln. Ich ruf morgen mal sein Hausarzt an mach einfach ein Termin. Er wird es bestimmt nicht machen. Ich habe nämlich heute bei zig Psychologen angerufen, die einen geben mir für Mai einen Termin die anderen nehmen keine Patienten mehr auf... Vielleicht kann der Hausarzt ihm helfen. Frage ist auch ob er so offen mit seinem Arzt sprechen wird.
Leute vielen Dank für eure Antworten, so fühl ich mich nicht so alleine.

----------


## wheelchairpower

Hi, 
du solltest ihm auch nicht ohne sein Einverständnis Termine beim Arzt oder Psychologen vereinbaren! Damit bevormundest du ihn und drängst ihn auch zu etwas, wofür er vielleicht noch nicht bereit ist. Du bist zwar seine Frau, aber deswegen hast du nicht das Recht das zu tun. 
Lass ihn einfach mal in Ruhe, auch wenn es dir weh tut und dich belastet.

----------


## November

Ja ich dachte ich mach einen Termin und frage ihn ob er dort hin möchte, ansonsten geh ich dahin und sprech mal mit dem Doc.

----------


## Patientenschubser

Ganz ehrlich wenn meine Frau (oder anders rum) das machen würde hätten wir zuhause Krach! 
Lerne zu verstehen das es ihm im Moment (vielleicht) nicht gut geht!
Lerne zu verstehen das er im Moment seine Ruhe braucht!
Lerne zu verstehen das es durch permanentes Drängeln nicht besser wird!
Lerne zu verstehen das Menschen nun mal so sind! 
Vielleicht hat er im Moment so was wie eine "Lebenskrise". Ich stelle das mit Absicht in Anführungszeichen!
Das muß nix schwerwiegendes sein, einfach der Gedanken wie wäre mein Leben verlaufen wenn.....! 
Lass ihn bei Gott einfach mal in Ruhe, früher oder etwas später wird er dir sicher sagen was Sache ist!
Das er mit eurem Sohn im Moment nicht spielt, was soll es!
Ich bin auch nicht jeden Tag zu allem aufgelegt, du etwa! 
Möchtest du immer gefragt werden, Was´n los, wie gehts dir, gehts dir wirklich gut, liegt es an mir liegt es an dir liegt es an sonst was/ wem...?
Sicher nicht!
Geh du (z.B.) joggen, das bringt dich auf andere Gedanken.
Beobachte, mach dir Notizen, aber lass ihn mal machen....

----------


## wheelchairpower

Hallo November, 
selbst wenn er den Termin nicht wahrnehmen will, darfst du ebenfalls nicht über seinem Kopf hinweg mit dem Arzt über ihn reden. Du hast kein Recht dazu! Auch bringt das nichts, denn was soll der Arzt bei deinem Mann ausrichten bzw. wie soll er ihn behandeln, wenn dein Mann nicht zu ihm geht? Auch der Arzt kann ihn nicht zwingen zu ihm zu kommen. 
Du kannst ja mit dem Kind mal für ein paar Tage verreisen, dann seid ihr mal etwas getrennt und vielleicht läuft dann alles wieder von ganz allein wie es mal war.

----------


## Patientenschubser

Ach so genau das tut meine Frau ein- zweimal im Jahr mitd en Kindern für ein paar Tage wegfahren.
Das tut ihr, mir und den Kindern gut.
Da ich in der Zeit immer arbeite habe ich so meine Ruhe im Haus wenn ich heim komme und Zeit für mich und meine kreativen Ideen....

----------


## November

Ich werde ihn in Ruhe lassen, ihn machen lassen was er will (obwohl er ja nichts tut). Die letzten zwei Tage hat er den ganzen Tag nur geschlafen (er arbeitet immer Nachts). 
Ich werde berichten ob und wann sich was tut. Nochmals danke an alle Antworten.

----------


## katzograph

Halloooo, 
sollten wir nicht mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen? Hier ist eine junge Frau vor einer unerwarteten und für sie unheimlichen Situation. Das macht ihr Angst und sie sorgt sich um ihren Mann. Unter diesen Umständen ist es nicht nur normal, sondern durchaus wünschenswert, dass sie versucht ihrem Mann zu helfen. Wenn sie dabei möglicherweise über das Ziel hinausschießt, so sollten wir sie darauf aufmerksam machen, ihr Tipps geben oder sonstwie moralisch unterstützen, aber nicht noch zusätzlich Schuldgefühle einreden. Die Diskussion, ob die momentane Verweigerung des Ehemannes, am Leben teilzunehmen, nun auf eine Depression zurückzuführen ist oder auf das Burn Out Syndrom ist dabei wenig hilfreich, da wir es von weitem gar nicht wirklich beurteilen können. Es wird hier im Forum fast immer geraten, zum Arzt zu gehen. Warum soll das in diesem Falle jetzt falsch sein? Nach den Schilderungen ist das keine normale Auszeit, da steckt mehr dahinter. Es ist nicht sicher, dass die Userin ihren Mann bevormunden will, aber einen Arzttermin schon bereit haben, wenn er soweit ist, zeugt bei den heutigen Terminschwierigkeiten eher von Weitsicht, als von Bevormundung. 
Liebe November, 
laß Deinem Mann die Ruhe, die er im Moment wohl braucht, aber versuche in sanft zu einem Arztbesuch zu überzeugen. Eine so lange seelische Erschöpfungsphase ist nicht normal, da kann man schon mal mit einem Arzt drüber sprechen, notfalls erst einmal alleine, wenn Dein Mann noch nicht dazu bereit ist. 
Laß den Kopf nicht hängen und übe Dich in Geduld, es wird schon wieder. 
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## wheelchairpower

Lieber katzograph, 
niemand will ihr Schuldzuweisungen machen, also bitte lies erst einmal etwas genauer!
Sie ist bereits daran gescheitert mit ihrem Mann zu reden, denn er resigniert. Wie soll sie ihn dann vorsichtig dazu bringen, zu einem Arzt zu gehen?
Sie hat nicht das Recht einfach über seinem Kopf hinweg einen Arzttermin zu vereinbaren. Genau so wenig darf sie nicht hinter seinem Rücken mit dem Arzt über ihn reden. Zumal das auch nichts bringt, denn um ihren Mann untersuchen und behandeln zu können, müsste er selbst zum Arzt.
Logisch macht sie sich als Ehefrau Sorgen, aber leider kann sie nichts an dieser Situation ändern, wenn er nicht mitmacht. Es bleibt ihr nichts anderes übrig, als ihn vorerst in Ruhe zu lassen. Wenn er bereit ist, dann wird er auf sie zukommen.  
Würde mein Mann einfach einen Arzttermin vereinbaren, ohne das ich damit einverstanden bin, dann gäbe es hier gewaltig Krach. Auch wenn er einfach mit dem Arzt über mich reden würde.
Gleiches gilt wenn ich dies tun würde. 
Sie schreibt, er arbeitet nur nachts und schläft dann den ganzen Tag. Wann soll er da noch Zeit für sein Hobby haben? Für mich hört sich das nach Müdigkeit und ausgepowert sein an. Nur nachts arbeiten ist sicherlich kein Traum und das dann irgendwann mal Lustlosigkeit auftritt und sogar die Familie auf der Strecke bleibt, ist für mich nichts außergewöhnliches. Denn wenn er wach ist, schläft sein Umfeld, wenn er schläft, dann sind sie wach.
Vielleicht liegt es daran und es muss evtl. etwas geändert werden.

----------


## katzograph

Liebe wheelchairpower, 
Du hast natürlich mit allem Recht, was Du schreibst, aber nur, wenn man vom Normalfall ausgeht. Das hier halte ich nicht für den Normalfall, ja nicht einmal für eine vorübergehende Auszeit, aus welchem Grund auch immer.
Mein Vater war Bäckermeister, Du weist, welche Arbeitszeit die haben: nachts. Ich kann mich beim besten Willen nicht daran erinnern, dass er mal auch nur eine ähnliche  Reaktion zeigte.In meinem Bekanntenkreis sind auch Menschen, die überwiegend nachts arbeiten. Ja, viele haben Schwierigkeiten, damit zurechtzukommen, aber völliges Desinteresse an allem? Nein. Auch wenn ich natürlich deren Privatleben nicht so gut kenne, wie meins.
Wenn jemand körperlich so schwer krank ist, dass er sich selbst nicht artikulieren kann, so ist es selbstverständlich, dass der behandelnde Arzt einem nahen Angehörigen, meist eben dem Lebenspartner, in die Behandlung mit einbezieht und mit ihm über den Kranken spricht, wer sonst sollte dem Arzt die Symptome schildern. Wenn in unserem Falle hier der Arztbesuch aufgrund seelischer Probleme nicht oder nicht mehr realisiert werden kann, ist es dann richtig, ihn mit seinen Problemen allein zu lassen?
Die Schilderungen über den Zustand sind nicht allzu umfangreich, das kann von Erschöpfung bis zur kräftigen Depression alles sein, also sollte man auch nicht alles ausschließen. Diese Symptome sind z.B. genau die gleichen, wie bei Mobbingopfern in fortgeschrittenem Zustand. Wenn das so wäre und Ihn damit allein zu lassen wäre fast wie ihn fallen zu lassen. In einem solchen Zustand darauf zu Vertrauen, dass er noch die Einsicht hat, dass er ärztliche Hilfe braucht wäre ziemlich blauäugig und grenzt an unterlassenen Hilfeleistung. Klar wäre ich sauer, wenn meine Frau über meinen Kopf hinweg einen Arzttermin für mich vereinbaren würde, wenn ich der Meinung wäre , ich brauchte keinen. Aber wenn ich in einem seelischen Tief wäre, aus dem ich nicht allein herausjäme und sie würde mit einem Azt sprechen, was da wohl zu machen wäre, wie könnte ich sie da verurteilen? Ich hoffe für jeden User hier, dass er nie in diese Lage kommen möge. Was man auch macht, es erscheint meist falsch gewesen zu sein, selbst wenn es richtig war. 
Versetzt Euch mal in eine solche Situation  -  gedanklich natürlich. 
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## Patientenschubser

So dann will ich dir etwas erzählen!
Ich war über 8 Jahre Leitstellendisponent auf einer Rettungs und Feuerwehrleitstelle
Ich habe in einem 3 Schichtsystem gearbeit.
Dazu kamen auch Schichten im Fahrdienst, hier aber nur im zwei Schichtsystem.
Irgendwann habe ich gemerkt das mit meinem Körper etwas nicht stimmt.
Das mir der ständige Wechsel von Nachtleitstelle auf Nachfahrdienst und Tagdienst und Spätschicht buchstäblich auf den Magen geschlagen hat.
Mal nur 6 Stunden schlaf vor der mnächten Schicht dann eben die ganze Nacht nicht geschlafen dann wirde Nachtdienst im Fahrdienst... eben ein fast heilloses durcheinander an Schichten.
Ich war völlig überarbeitet. Hatte zu nix mehr Lust, hatte an nix mehr Freude, war immer Müde, war ständig gereitzt, meine Familie ging mir auf den Keks, meine Frau meine Kinder und ich mir selber auch..... 
Bis mich die Erkenntnis getroffen hat was mit mir los ist dauerte es sicherlich 6 Monate!
Daran hat auch das ständige "Geschwätz" der Menschen um mich rum nichts gebracht!
Ich hab geschlafen wann ich konnte, meistens konnte ich nicht.
Kaputt und und Müde war ich IMMER, 
Erst nach dem ICH eingesehen habe woran es liegt konnte ICH was ändern.
Das habe ich dann auch getan! 
Druck von Aussen hilft nicht, sondern macht es in den allermeisten Fällen nur noch schlimmer.  
Abgesehen davon wenn du den Bitrag von Wheelchairpower mit den Nebenwirkungen gelesen hättest wüsstest du auch woran es liegen KÖNNTE. 
Lasst den Mann einfach mal in Ruhe!

----------


## November

ES IST EINE ANDERE FRAU!!! das erklärt jetzt alles. Lebt wohl bleibt alles gesund.

----------


## Patientenschubser

Na dann ich hoffe das du damit zurecht kommst.
Es ist schlimm aber (hört sich doof an) jetzt weißt du was es ist. 
Hat er es dir gesagt?

----------


## katzograph

@ Schubser 
nachdem wir nun alle daneben lagen können wir ja nun wieder etwas ruhiger werden. Wir können November nur wünschen, dass sie darüber einigermaßen unbeschadet hinwegkommt. Im Moment ist es wohl für sie die größte aller denkbaren Katastrophen. Regelmäßige Nachtarbeit ist ja schon sehr ungesund, aber noch zu verkraften, Schichtdienst ist aber mit das schlimmste, was man sich antun kann.
Da hast Du wohl gerade noch die Kurve gekriegt. Schön das Du das von selbst gemerkt und geändert hast. 
Gruß 
katzograph

----------


## November

ja er hat es mir gesagt, nachdem ich ihn ausgequetscht habe.

----------


## Justitia

Hallo November, 
wie geht es Dir denn jetzt eigentlich. Dies ist ja nun eine schwierige Situation in der ihr euch befindet. Verkraftest Du dies denn halbwegs? 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## November

Danke der Nachfrage, aber mir geht es nicht wirklich gut. Ich versuche mich auf den Beinen zu halten, wegem meinem kleinen Sohn. Ich will ihn nicht verlieren! Manche verstehen mich vielleicht hier nicht, aber meine Liebe zu ihm ist so groß, dass ich ihm das verzeihe. Klar vergessen werd ich das nie, aber verzeihen kann ich ihm das. Ich weiß auch nicht wie es weiter gehen soll. Ich weiß nicht für was er sich entscheiden wird. So wir er sich verhält und redet, wohl für die andere. Ich brauche jetzt ganz viel Kraft!!!!

----------


## Justitia

Das es Dir jetzt nicht gut geht ist nur zu verständlich. Liebeskummer ist wirklich ein ganz schlimmer Kummer. Wahrscheinlich "funktionierst" Du im Moment nur für Deinen Sohn. 
Könntest Du Dir vorstellen, Deinen Mann erst mal "freizugeben"? Mehr so mit dem Hintergedanken, das bei freier Wahl seine Entscheidung auch auf Dich fallen könnte. Im Moment ist es ja wohl so, das ihr ihn Beide haben wollt, er aber mehr oder weniger "gezwungen" ist bei Dir zu leben. (Natürlich auch noch Annehmlichkeiten genießt). Wenn Du aber auch in dieser Situation auf eine räumliche Trennung bestehen würdest, könnte es auch passieren, dass ihm dadurch erst bewußt wird, was er eigentlich an Dir hat und von ihm auch überhaupt  der Verlust bemerkt wird. (Nach einer Zeit der tatsächlichen Trennung) Im Moment hat er diesen Verlust noch nicht. Wahrscheinlich bereitest Du ihm eher Unbehagen in Form eines schlechten Gewissens. 
Mit Jemanden zusammenzuleben den man liebt, mit dem Gefühl das Derjenige Jemand anderen liebt, stelle ich mir persönlich als schwierigste Variante vor.
Wünsche Dir auf jeden Fall ganz viel Kraft in dieser schwierigen Zeit. Wünsche mir, das es irgendwann im Rückblick, "nur" eine schwierige Ehekrise war. 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## November

Ich hoffe auch, dass das "nur" eine Ehekriese ist, die wir erleben. Ich weiß, dass dadurch der Schuss auch nach hinten los gehen kann. Deshalb hab ich mir überlegt, ihn einfach mal in Ruhe zu lassen, auch wenn es mir wirklich sehr schwer fallen wird. Er meinte ja auch zu mir, Gefühle kann man nicht erzwingen. Das hab ich jetzt auch kappiert. Je mehr ich versuche Nahe bei ihm zu sein, desto mehr erdrücke ich ihn. Das will ich ja auch nicht. Ich versuchs mal anders rum. Vielleicht merkt ja wirklich, mensch was ist mit meiner Frau los, ich bekomm von ihr keine Zuneigung mehr... Ich werde euch auf dem laufenden halten, falls es jemand noch weiter interessiert.

----------


## Patientenschubser

> Ich hoffe auch, dass das "nur" eine Ehekriese ist, die wir erleben. Ich weiß, dass dadurch der Schuss auch nach hinten los gehen kann. Deshalb hab ich mir überlegt, ihn einfach mal in Ruhe zu lassen, auch wenn es mir wirklich sehr schwer fallen wird. Er meinte ja auch zu mir, Gefühle kann man nicht erzwingen. Das hab ich jetzt auch kappiert. Je mehr ich versuche Nahe bei ihm zu sein, desto mehr erdrücke ich ihn. Das will ich ja auch nicht. Ich versuchs mal anders rum. *Vielleicht merkt ja wirklich, mensch was ist mit meiner Frau los, ich bekomm von ihr keine Zuneigung mehr*... Ich werde euch auf dem laufenden halten, falls es jemand noch weiter interessiert.

 
Ganz ehrlich, auch wenn es weh tut, aber er hat eine Andere.
Das heißt er wird die Zuneigung von dir nicht brauchen!
Er gibt seine Gefühle und seine Zuneigung an die Andere.
Oder siehst du das anders?
Ich weiß aus meinem Freundeskreis von einer ähnlichen Geschichte.
Da hat Sie einen Anderen gefunden und mein Kumpel hat erfolglos versucht seine Frau zurück zubekommen.....
Eben auch mit solchen und anderen Methoden...
Ich wünsche dir trotzdem Glück beim Versuch, den Versuch macht Kluch  :Smiley:

----------


## Muschel

> Könntest Du Dir vorstellen, Deinen Mann erst mal "freizugeben"? Mehr so mit dem Hintergedanken, das bei freier Wahl seine Entscheidung auch auf Dich fallen könnte. Im Moment ist es ja wohl so, das ihr ihn Beide haben wollt, er aber mehr oder weniger "gezwungen" ist bei Dir zu leben. (Natürlich auch noch Annehmlichkeiten genießt). Wenn Du aber auch in dieser Situation auf eine räumliche Trennung bestehen würdest, könnte es auch passieren, dass ihm dadurch erst bewußt wird, was er eigentlich an Dir hat und von ihm auch überhaupt  der Verlust bemerkt wird. (Nach einer Zeit der tatsächlichen Trennung) Im Moment hat er diesen Verlust noch nicht. Wahrscheinlich bereitest Du ihm eher Unbehagen in Form eines schlechten Gewissens.

 Das liest sich schwer nach Friseur-Klatschblatt-Psychologie...  
Wie wäre es denn einfach mal mit einem Gespräch zwischen November und ihrem Mann?  
Sich zurücknehmen als Ehefrau und hoffen, daß der Mann die andere Frau nicht mehr gut findet und die Ehe noch Bestand haben könnte, finde ich persönlich den schlechtesten Weg.  
Manchmal helfen klare Worte einfach mehr, auch wenn es sicher schwer ist, die Situation dann zu akzeptieren.  
Was ich auf keinen Fall machen würde, wäre, ihm noch irgendwelche Annehmlichkeiten zu bereiten. Er liebt eine andere, also dann bitte schön, da ist die Tür.  
Wir haben sowas ähnliches auch im Bekanntenkreis, wenn ich sehe, daß der Noch-Ehemann jedes Wochenende in die eheliche Wohnung kommt, um seine Wäsche waschen zu lassen und sich bekochen zu lassen, danach aber wieder zur Freundin fährt, könnte ich Schreien. 
Wie kann man sich als Mensch, in dem Fall die Noch-Ehefrau, so demütigen lassen? Hat für mich mit Liebe nix zu tun! 
Gruß, Andrea

----------


## Justitia

Gefühle lassen sich wirklich nicht erzwingen. November hat leider auch keinen Schalter den sie auf "aus" stellen kann, was die Liebe für ihren Mann angeht. 
Wichtig fände ich es aber schon klar Stellung zu beziehen, dass eine Dreiecksbeziehung nun gar nicht geht, denn das wäre für November die schlechteste Variante. In so fern stimme ich Muschel zu mit dem "Da ist die Tür". 
Ich bin nur der Meinung, dass es auch o.k. wäre, wenn November diese Tür auch wieder öffnen würde. Dies aber nur unter gewissen Bedingungen. Schon gar nicht sollte ihr Mann das Gefühl haben, sie stände jederzeit offen. Das Risiko liegt dann bei ihm, ob November diese Tür wieder öffnet. 
Manchmal wird auch Jemanden ein Verlust erst bewußt, wenn er sich wirklich realisiert. Im Moment glaube ich nicht, das dies bei Novembers Mann der Fall ist. Es muß schon ganz klar sein, dass Beides (Ehefrau und Geliebte) nicht geht. Die Entscheidung muß schon lauten "entweder oder" aber dann auch mit allen Konsequenzen. 
Gruß Ulrike

----------

